# Vektorgrafik in Corel Draw erstellen?



## gidde (22. Januar 2006)

Hallo Leute
Wir wollen bei einem T-Shirt Drucker ein T-Shirt bestellen.
Dieser braucht unser Logo als VEKTORGRAFIK in Corel Draw8 (habe daheim version10).

Weis jmd wie ich in dem Programm ne Vektorgrafik erstelle?
Habe auch noch Adobe Photoshop 7.0 rumliegen.

Mfg


----------



## Rofi (22. Januar 2006)

Hi,


> Habe auch noch Adobe Photoshop 7.0 rumliegen.



Wird Dir nicht helfen, aber CorelTrace, welches im Corel-Package enthalten ist, schon eher!

Versuchs auch mal mit der Funktion Suchen & Finden.
Habe damit vielversprechendes zu Deinem Thema gefunden, unter anderem das hier...

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials145904.html&highlight=vektorgrafik+Coreldraw

Gruß,
Rofi


----------



## 555 (22. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

kannst du das Logo hier mal zeigen? 
Dann kann man gezielte und konkrete Tipps geben.

Grüße
555


----------



## schurre (22. Januar 2006)

Also wenn du das Logo in Corel Draw _erstellst_, wird es automatisch eine Vektorgrafik. Du solltest aber beim Abspeichern, darauf achten, daß du es als Version 8 abspeicherst, denn das 8er-Draw kann meines Wissens die 10er-Dateien nicht lesen.

Zur Frage wie du ein bereits bestehendes Logo umwandelst gibt es hier schon einige Threads. Im Normalfall wird es aber auf ein Nachzeichnen "von Hand" herauslaufen, wenn du ein sauberes Ergebnis haben willst. Wie man das am geschicktesten anstellt, dazu bräuchte man das Bild selbst.


----------

